# Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto Maduro Cigar Review - ?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

1st 3rd: I paid $33 for this? Construction to die for (name a Padron Anniversary without awesome burn/draw)...But where's the beef?
2nd: that Padr...

Read the full review here: Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto Maduro Cigar Review - ?


----------

